# [ROM][TW] AS-JB v1.0 ~ 11-14-12



## jpaulwaite

Modded stock:

Deodexed
Debloated
No IME Notification
No Increasing Ringtone
Extra Settings
Screen Savers Unlocked (dreams)
Extra Fonts
Build Tweaks
SUPER Smooth Auto-Brightness
Low Brightness Enabled
Gyrated on a door frame
Extra Dropdown Widgets: NFC p2p (android beam), Mobile Data, Blocking Mode
Left Clock
4-in-1 reboot (mine now)
Themed framework/ui (jellybomb resources/aosp/custom)
Zip aligned
Full system rom
Integrated system wipe
Rooted
Busybox
Small am/pm
Recolored systemui
Revamped Lockscreen
Updated framework

Rom now available. USCC only.

1. Download: http://www.wildthing...M/ASJB_v1.0.zip
2. Flash

Thats it.


----------



## 123sit

If you need beta testers let me know...looking forward to this. Picked up the Note 2 on Saturday and my flashing fingers are itching lol.


----------



## leprophotography

Love to see this on T-mobile, Galaxy note II!


----------



## Gonzo

If I were into things such as Kenny Rodgers rotisserie chicken, would this be a rom I could look forward to running on my Galaxy S 2? Looks good by the way

Sent from my SCH-R760


----------



## jpaulwaite

Updated op

Sent from my SCH-R950 using RootzWiki


----------



## twoeleven99

is this for sprint ?


----------



## twoeleven99

ok sorry nevermind..i see your device is sch-r950


----------



## jpaulwaite

v1.0 available


----------



## KinGDaViD63

Would love to see a tmobile version

Sent from my Beast of a Note 2!


----------



## ridobe

Yeah, I've recently gotten the tmobile note 2 myself. Currently, I (reluctantly) spend more time on the "other" site as it has a decent amount of tmobile development.


----------



## Ker~Man

Yeah, what's up with Rootz having so little going on with the Note 2? After being out even as long as it has (still very short, I know), there is still virtually nothing to look at on here. Just an observation...


----------

